# Morning All!



## Misswong (May 31, 2015)

Hey, I was just looking for a bit of experience! 

We brought home Buzz, just over a week ago. He was 12wks old. He is mostly a very good boy.

Obviously Buzz has to be left on his own from time to time and he likes to whine (alot!) He does settle after 10/20mins...and I know this is normal puppy behaviour however my husband and myself have different views on how to correct him...

Hubby thinks leave him and give him no attention until he is quiet

I think tell him/teach him to be quiet? (easier said than done)

How do you all deal with whining? And does it pass......or will he always but upset left alone? Xx


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

How do you mean 'left alone'? Do you mean that you leave the house? or do you mean left in another room?
I'm not sure a new pup should be left for too long without a decent period of acclimatisation. 

Either way, I'd start by lots of little trial absences - just minutes at a time. Slowly building up. (We found leaving Poppy was easier in a safe & secure area rather than in a crate was best) Frequently returning so he knows that you will always return. There's no easy fix - but if you do it slowly, it will get better. Don't push it and create a issue out of your absence.

Consider a web cam to monitor Buzz during your absences - you can see if stress is building.

We left a radio on for a bit of company too.


----------



## Misswong (May 31, 2015)

Thank you for your advice ?

Yes I mean leaving him when we leave the house.....He is only having his second jab today because he was a bit poorly so he's had times where we've had to leave him to go out (school runs etc)

The moment we leave him he cries (very vocal!) So I wait a few mins out of view in the lounge to make sure he settles.

He's been out and about with us carried but he's has to be left sometimes.

I will try doing lots of gradual leaving and coming back 

Should we ignore whining or go to him and let him out? (he's in utility room with stair gate across)


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd say ignore the whining for a bit, Poppy would settle down after a minute or two. Little and often - building up over a period of weeks was the way we did it. We used the whole of the summer holidays to acclimatize her. I see her now on the webcam and she's totally chilled in her own company.
I'm not sure how long it would be ok to leave a little one though.


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

Our little one has fits sometimes in her crate. I usually try to tire her out before putting her in and then she doesn't have enough energy to keep the whining up for more than 10 minutes. ... she just falls asleep with her face on the crate. 

But definitely the back to her when she starts to whine has done wonders for having her quiet down. And then a quiet "good girl" when she stops for over 1 minute.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I still always walk mine bedore I leave the house. That way they are tired and go to sleep when I am out. They have never been distructive and they have the run of the house. I never left mine to whine in their crate if I was in, they want to be with me the whole time. They still tend to sleep on my feet if I sit down and wait outside when I am in the shower- l love that about them!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> I'd say ignore the whining for a bit, Poppy would settle down after a minute or two. Little and often - building up over a period of weeks was the way we did it. We used the whole of the summer holidays to acclimatize her. I see her now on the webcam and she's totally chilled in her own company.
> I'm not sure how long it would be ok to leave a little one though.


That wasn't in the crate though, we made a safe area for her in the hall and it was there that she settled very fast. I never had any luck leaving her in the crate if I went out, she got very distressed (I was monitoring on camera) so we gave up on it. She was happy with it at night though.


----------

